# BACON



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 19, 2009)

How do you like it cooked?


----------



## Wulf (Jul 19, 2009)

Chewy. Greasy.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

If I wanted crunchy bacon I'd buy a pack of frazzles >:[


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 19, 2009)

wrapped around a turkey and baked. mmm turkey bacon


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 19, 2009)

Chewy and in a sandwich <3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

chewy is delicious, is more raw and has more flavor. you should have had a raw option up there.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 19, 2009)

i love all sorts of bacon, i dont really care whether its burnt, chewy or crispy^^


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 19, 2009)

No raw meat? That's a pretty limited poll.


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 19, 2009)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Chewy and in a sandwich <3


 

oooo with chese *drool*


----------



## HoneyPup (Jul 19, 2009)

chewy.
But I rarely eat the stuff.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

prettylilpup said:


> chewy.
> But I rarely eat the stuff.



but, but why?

BACON GAME, GO PLAY.
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/319031


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2009)

Crispy. Nothing like crunchy bacon in a sandwich or on its own.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Crispy. Nothing like crunchy bacon in a sandwich or on its own.



eh, kind of bland taste when its crunchy. maybe i have a different brand. what kind do you use?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> eh, kind of bland taste when its crunchy. maybe i have a different brand. what kind do you use?


 
I find it alot more tasty crispy.


----------



## Hir (Jul 19, 2009)

Grilled until the edges of the bacon is dark pink.

Perfect.


----------



## Wulf (Jul 19, 2009)

How could anyone vote for crispy? Blasphemy!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Wulf said:


> How could anyone vote for crispy? Blasphemy!



better than burnt.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> eh, kind of bland taste when its crunchy. maybe i have a different brand. what kind do you use?


I've always found it more flavorful. It's a matter of taste, though.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I've always found it more flavorful. It's a matter of taste, though.



quite, what brand though, i am always looking to branch out bacon taste.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> quite, what brand though, i am always looking to branch out bacon taste.


Just the local butcher's bacon. It's better cuz it's fresh.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Just the local butcher's bacon. It's better cuz it's fresh.



lucky, i can only get store bacon, the less tasty kind, well better than microwave bacon still.

EDIT: cant wait til an animal rights activist stumbles upon this.


----------



## Hir (Jul 19, 2009)

I get my bacon from a farm. :>


----------



## Wulf (Jul 19, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> I get my bacon from a farm. :>


Squealing piglets and the like? :evilgrin:


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Wulf said:


> Squealing piglets and the like? :evilgrin:



thats when they're most tender though. yum.


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 19, 2009)

Where is the "I don't like bacon" option


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> quite, what brand though, i am always looking to branch out bacon taste.



I go crispy, and I use maple glazed.   When you have crispy maple bacon for breakfast that's a great start to the day


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 19, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> Where is the "I don't like bacon" option



I think you are new to the Internet sir


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I think you are new to the Internet sir



quite.


----------



## Zseliq (Jul 19, 2009)

I like my bacon like I like my men; Crispy crackily.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 19, 2009)

I want my bacon chewy OR crispy.  It's bacon for god's sake.  It's delicious.

"The only bad thing about bacon is that you kinda makes you thirsty...for MOAR BACON!" - Comedian Jim Gaffigan. XD


----------



## Hackfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Crispy <3 it makes it awesomez.


----------



## Dreltox (Jul 19, 2009)

I love it burnt. BLACK,EXTREMELY CRUNCHY. AND THE TASTE THAT KILLS.


----------



## Shindo (Jul 19, 2009)

FUCK YES 
CRISPY~


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jul 19, 2009)

somewhat between crispy and burnt


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 19, 2009)

I enjoy my bacon on the crispy side, to be sure. Sadly, if I cook it at least, "crispy" almost always ends up more on the "charred" side, which is not-so-good. Still bacon, though.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2009)

I like it kinda chewy but kinda crispy.


Has anyone found the legendary source of all bacon yet?!?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2009)

Mostly chewy, with the outside edges a bit crispy.  Gotta be cooked fully though, no way I'm eating raw bacon.



Xipoid said:


> Where is the "I don't like bacon" option



Probably should have been one for the veggies around here, but whatever.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 19, 2009)

Crispy and burnt are both delicious.

I feel like it's a guilty pleasure at this point, since I've eaten not one, but _two_ baconators in recent history... it's just indescribably delicious, and maybe better than sex.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> Crispy and burnt are both delicious.
> 
> I feel like it's a guilty pleasure at this point, since I've eaten not one, but _two_ baconators in recent history... it's just indescribably delicious, and maybe better than sex.



of course, who wants good feelings in the crotch when bacon makes you feel good all over. until you look at you health, then you just eat more, it like an anti-depressant it is.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 19, 2009)

I get crispy bacon with my chicken tonight <3


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> it's just indescribably delicious, and maybe better than sex.



I'm telling Arc


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> of course, who wants good feelings in the crotch when bacon makes you feel good all over. until you look at you health, then you just eat more, it like an anti-depressant it is.



Yeah.. I promised myself that I'll never eat another though. Regular burgers are fine. Baconators are only allowed a few times in a lifetime.



LizardKing said:


> I'm telling Arc



Oh, he actually agrees with me. xD


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 19, 2009)

Can we combine sex _with_ bacon?


----------



## Liam (Jul 19, 2009)

mixed with ham in a sandwich with cheese.
I can't really eat it chewy.  I need it a bit more crispy.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 19, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> Oh, he actually agrees with me. xD



Then you guys must be doing it wrong :V


----------



## Hir (Jul 19, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Can we combine sex _with_ bacon?


If you have a broad mind.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Where Darkness Lies said:


> If you have a broad mind.



or if your fat.


----------



## Kommodore (Jul 19, 2009)

In other BACON related news, you can enjoy your morning bacon with a side of bacon chocolate and bacon vodka (if you are a morning person), just tom ensure you meet the designated amount of bacon for your day. And of course at any point in the day you can indulge in coke bacon so you are never more than a pull away from bacon!


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 19, 2009)

Crispy, and use the grease to fry eggs in.
Dammit! I'm out of bacon!


8-bit said:


> Can we combine sex _with_ bacon?


Don't forget the Bacon Lube.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

wheelieotter said:


> Crispy, and use the grease to fry eggs in.
> Dammit! I'm out of bacon!
> 
> Don't forget the Bacon Lube.



there are some things that should never see the light of day.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 19, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Can we combine sex _with_ bacon?



"Hot Shots"


----------



## Jack (Jul 19, 2009)

chewy.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Chewy.  I can't stand not being able toe njoy the flavor because it crumbled all to shit.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 19, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Then you guys must be doing it wrong :V



Well! WELL! You obviously have never had a baconator!

...

I mean, I was just joking, actually..



wheelieotter said:


> Crispy, and use the grease to fry eggs in.
> Dammit! I'm out of bacon!
> 
> Don't forget the Bacon Lube.



ugh.. I'd feel like I was bathing in bacon grease


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> Well! WELL! You obviously have never had a baconator!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



that just made me not want bacon for sometime, i feel i should go take another shower now. ugh, my stomach hurts so much right now.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 19, 2009)

8-bit said:


> Can we combine sex _with_ bacon?





ArielMT said:


> "Hot Shots"



Took me a while, but I found it:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dgih1__qcY


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 19, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Took me a while, but I found it:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dgih1__qcY



*lolz!* I love you for finding this.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 19, 2009)

Crispy.  Oh and I had some bacon a few minutes ago.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2009)

Chewy. I don't really eat much bacon anymore anyways but if I do I'm gonna enjoy the full fattening flavor.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 19, 2009)

This thread is epic


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2009)

between crispy and brunt please


----------



## Asswings (Jul 19, 2009)

I hate bacon. D:<


----------



## Gnome (Jul 19, 2009)

*o__O*
*gasp*
...even turkey bacon??


----------



## Azure (Jul 19, 2009)

Between crispy and chewy.  I call this bacon "just right". Loads of this on soft bread with butter is a staple of my diet.


----------



## Beta Link (Jul 19, 2009)

Taking FAF to a whole new level...

Oh, and chewy, please.


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2009)

Beta Link said:


> Taking FAF to a whole new level...



That's the biggest waste of the internet I think I've ever seen.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That's the biggest waste of the internet I think I've ever seen.



But it looks so delicious!
I was certain bacon would induce nausea a couple hours ago, and now I'm trying not to eat my laptop. D:


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2009)

Beef Ramen said:


> But it looks so delicious!
> I was certain bacon would induce nausea a couple hours ago, and now I'm trying not to eat my laptop. D:



Laptops are delicious, especially the mercury filled lamps. *drools*


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 19, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Between crispy and chewy.  I call this bacon "just right".


YES!!!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Laptops are delicious, especially the mercury filled lamps. *drools*



well mercury is good, but i prefer Uranium-235, Plutonium-239, and my favorite Polonium-210. delicious and gives you a healthy green glow.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 19, 2009)

I like them almost burned like any other meats, expect t-bone that i love almost raw


----------



## pheonix (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> well mercury is good, but i prefer Uranium-235, Plutonium-239, and my favorite Polonium-210. delicious and gives you a healthy green glow.



Eat some so you can fuel sweet rave parties!


----------



## emoral (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> thats when they're most tender though. yum.



Sorry for bringing this post back but i have to do this, READ BEFORE YOU POST, you lot are all so lucky no1 thinks there fursona is a pig here seriously ):< I'm not even answering the pole or saying what bacon i like if at all... shame on you =(


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 19, 2009)

Just don't get your plutonium from Doc Brown.

*Jumps into a DeLorian mod, screeches off at 88MPH*


----------



## Telnac (Jul 19, 2009)

Mmmm... crisy.  *drool*


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Eat some so you can fuel sweet rave parties!



oh mix them with nuclear reactor coolant and its a cocktail of delicious glowing green fun. also you can regenerate and grow new limbs.


----------



## Takun (Jul 19, 2009)

Gnome said:


> *o__O*
> *gasp*
> ...even turkey bacon??



Turkey bacon?  Just be yourself little guy, I like you how you are.  Stop trying to be something you're not.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 19, 2009)

I like my bacon crispy, yet still kind of flexible and full of grease, kind of like jerky, not crunchy and dry.

Bacon is one of those things that generates a vigorous animal response from me. In fact, the only thing that I have a similar reaction to compared with bacon is sex. Reading this thread has made me anxious and jittery and given me huge bacon cravings. The smell of cooking bacon almost drives me nuts, and triggers something deep in my brain which screams "BACON! BACON, BACON, BACON, BACON! BACON!" Fuck, I love bacon. If a plague made pigs go extict I think I'd kill myself, because I wouldn't want to live in a world without bacon. I could eat a giant plateful, and nothing else for breakfast. I can never seem to get enough bacon. Eating bacon just makes me want more bacon. Bacon is like the crack of meats.


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Jul 19, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> I can never seem to get enough bacon.


ye it takes some time and when u eat it u want more and more. And wtf there is never enough bacon!


----------



## Seas (Jul 19, 2009)

Crispy!
My dinner this evening is very related to this thread.


----------



## Kilre (Jul 19, 2009)

Chewy, crunchy, never burnt.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 19, 2009)

Chewy, definitely. Mind you, a few crunchy pieces thrown in ain't bad either.

I had bacon flavoured potato chips once. That was weird and way too salty...


----------



## Mr. Platypus (Jul 19, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Bacon is like the crack of meats.



Yes, and now I'm jonesing. Damn you! A big old monster MBLT (Massive Bacon, Lettuce, and Tomato) sounds just wonderful right now.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jul 19, 2009)

Crispy, baby! ^^ and in a burger.


----------



## Snack (Jul 19, 2009)

I DON'T LIKE BACON, IT SUCKS.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2009)

Mr. Platypus said:


> Yes, and now I'm jonesing. Damn you! A big old monster MBLT (Massive Bacon, Lettuce, and Tomato) sounds just wonderful right now.



Best I ever had was a BLAT (Bacon, Lettuce, Avocado, Tomato).  Heavenly.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Mr. Platypus said:


> Yes, and now I'm jonesing. Damn you! A big old monster MBLT (Massive Bacon, Lettuce, and Tomato) sounds just wonderful right now.


 MBLC is better.

Cheese replaces tomato.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 19, 2009)

CRISPY BACON!!!!!! I like when bacon is crispy. It is the perfect thing to eat at breakfast and in sandwiches if you're having a BLT or so. It adds that crunch texture similar to Lettuce.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> MBLC is better.
> 
> Cheese replaces tomato.



sounds good, post count for Jashwa 1134 ha. part of my maturity just died.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> sounds good, post count for Jashwa 1134 ha. part of my maturity just died.


 I don't get the joke.  What's funny about 1134?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

I enjoy my Bacon when it resembles a Hiroshima survivor, and contains more carcinogens than Cigars.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I don't get the joke.  What's funny about 1134?



1134,hEll on a caculator upside down.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> 1134,hEll on a caculator upside down.


 The different shaped 4 on here is what threw me off.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> The different shaped 4 on here is what threw me off.



yeah, but still funny for grade school. thats why my maturity died a bit.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, but still funny for grade school. thats why my maturity died a bit.


 Not as funny as the 80085 will always be.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 19, 2009)

Where is the ''I don't eat bacon'' option?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Where is the ''I don't eat bacon'' option?


 You have to put a gun to your head (loaded and safety off), and then it appears on the front of the trigger.  You just squeeze it a little.


----------



## Wreth (Jul 19, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> You have to put a gun to your head (loaded and safety off), and then it appears on the front of the trigger.  You just squeeze it a little.



I don't eat animal flesh! >:[


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> I don't eat animal flesh! >:[


 It's a good thing it's mostly fat then.  Enjoy.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 19, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> I don't eat animal flesh! >:[


 
Congradulations.


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 19, 2009)

Bacon is like eating slices of pig.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jul 20, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Bacon is like eating slices of pig.



Because that's what it is sweetheart lol

I like bacon just about any way it's cooked, but I prefer when it's just perfectly crispy.

Bacon Cheeseburgers are probably the most delicious things ever.


----------



## Azbulldog (Jul 20, 2009)

Crispy and crunchy, great on things like sandwiches.


----------



## Shino (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow. Triple-digit replies in one day. It's so nice to know that furries have their priorities straight. 

I prefer mine chewy. My parents have this strange concept that the way to make bacon is to put it in the oven for an hour, so that by the time it's done, the whole thing is the color of the fireplace and it's so burnt it'll shatter if you drop it from more than two inches. And they_ like_ it that way...

Excuse me while I go vomit...


----------



## nobu (Jul 20, 2009)

i prefer when it just starts to crisp, but bacon is like sex, even when its bad its still pretty good.


----------



## Shino (Jul 20, 2009)

nobu said:


> ...bacon is like sex, even when its bad its still pretty good.


*facepaw*

I'd sig that if it wasn't so sad...


----------



## nobu (Jul 20, 2009)

sad or not its true, would you ever turn either one down? been pissed about waking up to it? i think not


----------



## Chandan (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian. ^//^


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> or if your fat.



I not fat.

Sex= good?(some say no, others say yes)
Bacon= good
My logic tells me one good thing + another is even better.....


----------



## ShadowWeaver (Jul 20, 2009)

Bacon sex?!? 

Can't I just have it served in between crispy and chewy. And hold the sex please, that'll be dessert.


----------



## Torinir (Jul 20, 2009)

Crispy! Crunchy! Good!



			
				one of my clanmates said:
			
		

> Why does bacon make everything taste so GOOD? I mean you can have something that tastes like complete shit, but you add a little bacon and it's like "Oh my god this is awesome!"


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jul 20, 2009)

Shino said:


> *facepaw*
> 
> I'd sig that if it wasn't so sad...




Lol, then I will



nobu said:


> i prefer when it just starts to crisp, but bacon is like sex, even when its bad its still pretty good.





nobu said:


> sad or not its true, would you ever turn either one down? been pissed about waking up to it? i think not




So, in short. Sigged.


----------



## Tiara_Estella (Jul 20, 2009)

Yummy Crispiness <3


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2009)

Torinir said:


> Crispy! Crunchy! Good!


 I think your quote is stolen from Jim Gaffigan.  



			
				Jim Gaffigan said:
			
		

> You add bacon to a salad and it's no longer a salad.  it becomes a game of search throught he lettuce to find the bacon"


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 20, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I think your quote is stolen from Jim Gaffigan.



Maybe it's a reference.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 20, 2009)

CRISPY!!!


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 20, 2009)

ShadowWeaver said:


> Bacon sex?!?
> 
> Can't I just have it served in between crispy and chewy. And hold the sex please, that'll be dessert.




What if your getting oral WHILE eating BACON!?  
Then you move on to *OMFG this is bad....* "The Main Course" *Oh God, that WAS bad!*  ^__^ (It can work for females, too.)


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 20, 2009)

I liek mah bacon crispy, lulz


----------

